# Storage wall



## sbwertz (Jan 5, 2011)

This was my Christmas present from my husband. The last two cabinets are done and ready to hang. I fill them as fast as he builds them :biggrin:

They are hung on french cleats. That is the only way we two old fogies could get them up on the wall!


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Jan 5, 2011)

Nice storage that he's created for you. Like the way that he designed the 'hanging' clip at the back of the cabintets. We use that system here at the factory (office furniture) but ours are made out of alumininm.


----------



## bnoles (Jan 5, 2011)

Wow!  You have some great storage ideas going on there Sharon.  I may have to borrow a few if you don't mind.


----------



## Richard Gibson (Jan 10, 2011)

I use the cleat system thru out my shop.


----------



## Richard Gibson (Jan 10, 2011)

I use the cleat system through out my shop with 2 levels.


----------



## LarryDNJR (Jan 10, 2011)

Nice cabinets you have!

Not wanting to hijack the thread but this is something I found recently from a magazine few years back.  I wanted to try this myself when I get around to it.

http://americanwoodworker.com/blogs/shop/archive/2009/08/04/hyper-organize-your-shop.aspx


----------



## Texatdurango (Jan 10, 2011)

*What perfect timing!*  I thought I would log on to see what was going on before heading down to the shop this morning.  Today I am deciding on whether to make some simple shelves or cabinets to put small tools in or on AND..... exactly where to put them.

I think now I will cut some cleats, wrap them around my shop walls, paint to match then hang whatever I want, wherever I want!

Thanks for the post Sharon....... you just saved me a lot of work and possibly some aggrivation.


----------



## bobjackson (Jan 10, 2011)

Wow. Congratulations.


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Jan 10, 2011)

Well I sure hope he got you a step stool for Christmas as well.  The cabinets look great, but I hate stuff on the top shelf.  It is always something I need in a hurry up there.


----------



## alphageek (Jan 10, 2011)

I'm hoping for a new shop this year... and its going to get a cleat system day 1!   These ideas are so very cool!


----------



## ThomJ (Jan 10, 2011)

all the hangy stuff inside my house is with french cleats, best system I've found. Sharon those cabinets are worthy of a kitchen


----------



## Richard Gibson (Jan 10, 2011)

alphageek said:


> I'm hoping for a new shop this year... and its going to get a cleat system day 1!   These ideas are so very cool!



Check out Wood Magazine Issue 152, November 2003. I saved it because I liked it so much and then used it in 2009 when I did my shop.


----------

